# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Boots Industries BI V2.0 >  KS Project Update #17: How It's Made?

## Eddie

*Project Update #17: How It's Made?*Posted by Jean Le Bouthillier ♥ Like

I believe that the actual process of manufacturing the BI V2.0 3D printers will be exciting to a lot of our backers.
As such, I will start posting a lot of interesting information on the manufacturing process and the amazing upgrades we've developed. 
I believe that these updates will make it even more interesting for you when you actually receive the printers. 
_Ever wondered how we will be manufacturing the molds for our all metal (zinc alloy) corners for the BI V2.0 3D Printer?_
Click here to be redirected to our blog entry and learn how!
Please share your thoughts and give us any suggestions on what you would like to see in the updates!

----------

